# Arrested and Jailed For No Front License Plate?



## Southern Skimmer (Mar 11, 2007)

So, I was driving to my apt on Saturday afternoon, around 3pm. I was pulled over by a local PD for supposed exhibition of acceleration. The officer didn't actually see anything, but heard my car and assumed thats what i was doing. I did pop the the throttle in second and jumped from 20mph to about 35mph. After being stopped they said I didn't have a front license plate, my inspection was expired, which it was on that day, May 1st, and I had a faulty tail light. After I signed the citation, I was removed from car, placed in handcuffs and put in the back of a cruiser. My car was towed to a impound lot, I was driven to the jail, checked in, changed clothes and put into a cell. I was being held for the fines I owed on the tickets I had just received. I was bailed out a few hours later for the amount of the tickets and was given a court date for later this week. 

I am just wondering if anyone else has ever been jailed for something so ridiculous as this. I am outraged that I was arrested for these seemingly minor infractions. 

Now I know there are always 2 sides of a story and this is only one side. I was not rude nor disrespectful to the officer. I was a little bit surprised when I was pulled over, because I knew there was no one around when I popped it. 

Just looking for advise or maybe a reason why they would do this. 

-Dick


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Nothing like a few dead innocent bystanders and the resulting public outcry to make 'em start taking exhibition of acceleration pretty seriously..


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

What local PD? rs


----------



## Southern Skimmer (Mar 11, 2007)

I wasn't cited for it exhibition of acceleration. There was no public around.


----------



## saltwaterguy (Apr 22, 2008)

That dosent sound right man, as a local LEO as long as you sign the ticket then you should be on your way down the road. Once you sign then thats it, unless you refue to sign and then you can be taken in for the ticket. I would call the local station where you got the ticket and ask for an explaniation and then fight the ticket. I strongly believe what they did was DOUBLE JEOPARDY and thats against the law and a violation of your rights. 

PM me with any questions I would be interested to see how this plays out.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

right, 2 sides. i want to hear the other side. but never heard of anything like what you describe happening.


----------



## Southern Skimmer (Mar 11, 2007)

Rusty S said:


> What local PD? rs


Nassau Bay


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

Yes, it's unusual to be arrested for that. If you were not disrespectful at all, I'm surprised you were taken to jail. It's the times that you think "no one is around" when accidents can happen. Maybe the officer just worked a fatality accident where someone was driving differently when nobody was around. I'd chalk it up as a crappy experience that should have never happened and learn from it.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Southern Skimmer said:


> Nassau Bay


That could explain it


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Southern Skimmer said:


> I wasn't cited for it exhibition of acceleration. There was no public around.


 Thus you were cited for whatever else they could find.  You ****** 'em off with the EOA, whether or not they were close enough to observe it enough to cite you for that... I wanna hear the other side, too: just doesn't really add up...


----------



## Southern Skimmer (Mar 11, 2007)

Pathfinder said:


> Yes, it's unusual to be arrested for that. If you were not disrespectful at all, I'm surprised you were taken to jail. It's the times that you think "no one is around" when accidents can happen. Maybe the officer just worked a fatality accident where someone was driving differently when nobody was around. I'd chalk it up as a crappy experience that should have never happened and learn from it.


So, because an officer cant control their emotions from the previous day, I have to have a crappy experience? Thats just doesn't sound right. We need officers that can make good decisions not based on emotions.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Are you black? This sounds like a case for Quannel Ten.


----------



## Southern Skimmer (Mar 11, 2007)

dwilliams35 said:


> Thus you were cited for whatever else they could find. You ****** 'em off with the EOA, whether or not they were close enough to observe it enough to cite you for that... I wanna hear the other side, too: just doesn't really add up...


You and me both.


----------



## Southern Skimmer (Mar 11, 2007)

Cartman said:


> Are you black? This sounds like a case for Quannel Ten.


Negative. 23, white male.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

:headknock


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

That is unbelievable! Are we in IRAN? that police officer should be fired in my opinion


----------



## Fishin Fast (Oct 13, 2008)

capt mullet said:


> That is unbelievable! Are we in IRAN? that police officer should be fired in my opinion


Well put, that cop is a tool. I would lawyer up and see what I can do with him.


----------



## Southern Skimmer (Mar 11, 2007)

I actually felt like I was in a communist country for a little bit. Cops have WAY to much authority!


----------



## Southern Skimmer (Mar 11, 2007)

Fishin Fast said:


> Well put, that cop is a tool. I would lawyer up and see what I can do with *him.*


Its Her!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Brotherman, I see your new here, but take my advice. Never EVER post your personal bussiness here on 2Cool. Especially when it comes to a topic like this one.


Good luck and I wish you the best.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

that really chaps my hyde!


----------



## Fishin Fast (Oct 13, 2008)

Gary are you a cop now?? It sounds like something you'd do.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

You signed the citations, then you were arrested and had to "bond" out on the same charges that you signed for on the citation ?

Which would theoretically mean you still have a court date to appear for the citations you received (if I'm reading your post correctly) ?

Am I correct ?




Kelly


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

sounds like you had warrants. if all you say is true, pm gas can. he is a traffic lawyer with an excellent reputation on this site. he took care of a 17 yr old warrant me a few months ago. if you can't find his information, let me know. i will pm it to you. good luck! oh btw, were you arrested for no license plate or exhibition???


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

Southern Skimmer said:


> So, because an officer cant control their emotions from the previous day, I have to have a crappy experience? Thats just doesn't sound right. We need officers that can make good decisions not based on emotions.


Just to clarify, I'm not defending him for the arrest. So, you weren't charged with exhibition of accelleration, but were arrested for your tailight being out and expired sticker? Have you ever had delinquent fines before?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Southern Skimmer said:


> Its Her!


she wants you.

really.

you should call her.

really.


----------



## icantcatchfish (Mar 12, 2010)

Gary said:


> Brotherman, I see your new here, but take my advice. Never EVER post your personal bussiness here on 2Cool. Especially when it comes to a topic like this one.
> 
> Good luck and I wish you the best.


why noT??


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Southern Skimmer said:


> Its Her!


Since when did FishinChick become a cop?


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

icantcatchfish said:


> why noT??


Dude , you're new here too.

Rule number two is to never question Gary......or Mastercylinder. :biggrin:

Kelly


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Get an attorney and contact your local state representative and senator.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Just curious..

What year, model and make is your car?



Southern Skimmer said:


> So, I was driving to my apt on Saturday afternoon, around 3pm. I was pulled over by a local PD for supposed exhibition of acceleration. The officer didn't actually see anything, but heard my car and assumed thats what i was doing. I did pop the the throttle in second and jumped from 20mph to about 35mph. After being stopped they said I didn't have a front license plate, my inspection was expired, which it was on that day, May 1st, and I had a faulty tail light. After I signed the citation, I was removed from car, placed in handcuffs and put in the back of a cruiser. My car was towed to a impound lot, I was driven to the jail, checked in, changed clothes and put into a cell. I was being held for the fines I owed on the tickets I had just received. I was bailed out a few hours later for the amount of the tickets and was given a court date for later this week.
> 
> I am just wondering if anyone else has ever been jailed for something so ridiculous as this. I am outraged that I was arrested for these seemingly minor infractions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

kdubya said:


> Dude , you're new here too.
> 
> Rule number two is to never question Gary......or Mastercylinder. :biggrin:
> 
> Kelly


Add Jolly Roger to that list!:headknock:smile:


----------



## rwl1948 (Jun 27, 2009)

I'd like to see what the camera recorded???:headknock


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Fishin Fast said:


> Gary are you a cop now?? It sounds like something you'd do.


Yea, it was me.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Galveston Yankee said:


> Get an attorney and contact your local state representative and senator.







Hey, we're still in the interrogation phase here, GY!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Yep....I have been to jail exactly one time in my life... when I was 17. I was pulled over for no front license plate, then they seen the expired inspection sticker (2 days) and I did not have my driver license with me _*BUT *_I did let my mouth overload my arse! The police were being rude and disrespectful to me and I fired it back to them... that is what got me the ride to jail!

My dad had always told me "If you ever go to jail I will get you out ONE TIME, if you ever go back don't call me"......... I never went back to jail!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

It was all, I could do, to keep from cryin...


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

rwl1948 said:


> I'd like to see what the camera recorded???:headknock


Ya'll do realize you can be arrested and put in jail for virtually any class c violation right ??

That would include expired registration, inspection, no front license plate ,etc.

You may not agree with the officer's actions, but again, it was not an unlawful arrest.

Something SEEMS to be missing from the story.

That's my $.02 and that's all I got in my pocket.

Good luck young man.

Kelly


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

They didn't site him because they didn't see him do what they "think" he did, and shouldn't have pulled him over based on that. I bet they followed you, noticed the tail light then pulled you over and brought up the whole EOE ****. For what reason, maybe to intimidate or to just have something to ***** about? The inspection tax, I mean sticker being out of date on the 1st and the cop ticketing you for that is BS, and I bet all the cops here would agree.
To be arrested for a tail light and an inspection sticker(that was one day past) is ridiculous, if there was no outstanding warrant and you didn't get unruly with the cop I see no reason for your arrest. And I despise the litigious nature of our society these days, but you have a legitimate complaint here.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Gary said:


> It was all, I could do, to keep from cryin...


Sometimes it seems so useless to remain.

Kelly


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

maybe the cop saw your 2cool bumper sticker and your 2cool tshirt. you may have been arrested by a member of the anti-gang task force.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

kdubya said:


> Sometimes it seems so useless to remain.
> 
> Kelly


were you pickin' mom up?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I have no advice for you. I have been hauled to jail for many reasons, at times it was more BS then anything else. But overall all of it was my fault.



Cartman said:


> Add Jolly Roger to that list!:headknock:smile:


You can question me all you want, if you want to be wrong


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

kdubya said:


> Sometimes it seems so useless to remain.
> 
> Kelly


But you don't have to call me Darlin, Darlin.

You never even called me by my name!


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

Soooo...How skinny do ya'll think Railbird can really run?


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

It's a good thing Bobby is probably asleep.... :biggrin:






Kelly


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Heck, I wish I could say this has been fun. lol


----------



## Southern Skimmer (Mar 11, 2007)

Pathfinder said:


> Just to clarify, I'm not defending him for the arrest. So, you weren't charged with exhibition of accelleration, but were arrested for your tailight being out and expired sticker? Have you ever had delinquent fines before?


That is correct and the no front license plate.


----------



## Southern Skimmer (Mar 11, 2007)

LIVIN said:


> Just curious..
> 
> What year, model and make is your car?


2000 FRC Corvette.


----------



## Southern Skimmer (Mar 11, 2007)

deke said:


> They didn't site him because they didn't see him do what they "think" he did, and shouldn't have pulled him over based on that. I bet they followed you, noticed the tail light then pulled you over and brought up the whole EOE ****. For what reason, maybe to intimidate or to just have something to ***** about? The inspection tax, I mean sticker being out of date on the 1st and the cop ticketing you for that is BS, and I bet all the cops here would agree.
> To be arrested for a tail light and an inspection sticker(that was one day past) is ridiculous, if there was no outstanding warrant and you didn't get unruly with the cop I see no reason for your arrest. And I despise the litigious nature of our society these days, but you have a legitimate complaint here.


I have no warrents and nothing on my record.


----------



## astro (Nov 11, 2008)

Honestly I would find a lawyer and sue the hell out of them for that...make them pay, for the court costs, every hour in jail, and "pain and suffering". If I got put in jail for what you listed I would be all over it...


----------



## rwnitro (Feb 11, 2010)

What was the actual charge or charges you were arrested for and what was the charge on the citation you signed? Your signature on the citation is your promise to appear within so many days to make disposition by pleading guilty, not guilty or nolo contendre so you should not have been arrested for the charge on the citation. You have a 5 day grace period on your expired sticker, it expires the last day of the month so the enforcement date is the 6th day of the next month.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

So your 23, driving a 10 old year Corvette traveling on NASA 1 the same weekend as Keels and Wheels.

So what's the rest of your story?


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Southern Skimmer said:


> 2000 FRC Corvette.


Corvettes don't even have a front license plate bracket, do they?


----------



## tycaden (Jan 9, 2009)

Being an officer for 16 years it does seem as though something is missing. You can complete a public info. request of the officers in car video and get a copy. Then you can post it and let everyone on here see what actually took place during the stop so they have both sides of the story and noone is looked down upon that shouldn't be.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Cartman said:


> Corvettes don't even have a front license plate bracket, do they?


mine didn't......


----------



## OceanOfFunk (Jan 5, 2010)

*Dude just hire a lawyer ands take it on the chin*. This type of stuff happens all the time. Not trying to hi-jack, but ive been pulled over by N. Main for no reason other than driving to my friends house at 1am. I checked out fine (Drivers License-check, CHL-check, insurance-check)...the cop is ****** that I checked out fine and then gave me a citation for *missing lug nuts - faulty equipment*. Thats exactly what he wrote on the ticket. Talk about a douche bag cop. I wont even start with my experiences in Pasadena.


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

I usualy stay out of these things but just figured I'd my .02 While on the streets, I would never write a person more then two violations per traffic stop. If there were more then two violations, I'd usualy place them in custody and instanter them. But it wont be some BS traffic charges. It will be like reckless driving, No insurance, No drivers license something like those things. As for you, I'm surprised they actually did that, to get them to work an accident or DWI on Nasa was always a BI&*( to get them to come out. But I have heard they have been coming out on Nasa Rd 1 more since I have got off the streets. Sorry for your bad luck but if your innocent, thats why we have courts, beat him there, not here. He cant defend himself hahahaha :mpd:


----------



## Southern Skimmer (Mar 11, 2007)

rwnitro said:


> What was the actual charge or charges you were arrested for and what was the charge on the citation you signed? Your signature on the citation is your promise to appear within so many days to make disposition by pleading guilty, not guilty or nolo contendre so you should not have been arrested for the charge on the citation. You have a 5 day grace period on your expired sticker, it expires the last day of the month so the enforcement date is the 6th day of the next month.


No front plate, Expired inspection, and tail light out. There is not a grace period, it is just officer discretion.


----------



## Southern Skimmer (Mar 11, 2007)

LIVIN said:


> So your 23, driving a 10 old year Corvette traveling on NASA 1 the same weekend as Keels and Wheels.
> 
> So what's the rest of your story?


I was on Space park drive, doing 30mph not 100mph!


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

Southern Skimmer said:


> No front plate, Expired inspection, and tail light out. There is not a grace period, it is just officer discretion.


Don't know about the rest of your posts, but this part is wrong.


----------



## twoiron (Feb 15, 2010)

in Texas a peace officer can take you to jail for any offense except speeding. I had an officer pull it once for parking in a handicap spot and he now has one of those cool little letters of misconduct in his file for his behavior that evening. Far more good officers out there than bad but departments in most cases refuse to do anything about the bad ones.


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

Southern Skimmer said:


> I did pop the the throttle in second and jumped from 20mph to about 35mph. -Dick


Well Dick was it 30 or 35........watch yourself an Assistant DA will eat that up.

Just sayin! :slimer:


----------



## Southern Skimmer (Mar 11, 2007)

twoiron said:


> in Texas a peace officer can take you to jail for any offense except speeding. I had an officer pull it once for parking in a handicap spot and he now has one of those cool little letters of misconduct in his file for his behavior that evening. *Far more good officers out there than bad but departments in most cases refuse to do anything about the bad ones.*


That is unfortunate to hear.


----------



## Southern Skimmer (Mar 11, 2007)

FOUL HOOKED said:


> Well Dick was it 30 or 35........watch yourself an Assistant DA will eat that up.
> 
> Just sayin! :slimer:


I hear ya.


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

Southern Skimmer said:


> No front plate, Expired inspection, and tail light out. There is not a grace period, it is just officer discretion.


 There is a 5 day grace period in Texas it states this on the Texas D.P.S. website.


----------



## rwnitro (Feb 11, 2010)

One more question, you originally posted this was at 3pm. Your taillights would not be on at that time of day and would not be required. Did you possibly mean defective brake lights?


----------



## hookguy (Aug 15, 2005)

All I learned from this post is that "Gary" is quite possibly a d-bag and to stay the hell out of Omega Bay. 

As for your situation, I would hire a lawyer, cops like the one descibed here need a taste of their own medicine.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

You by chance didn't say anything under your breath about the female officer that pulled you over while she was walking back to her car to write the citation or after you handed it back to her after you signed it?


----------



## Fishin Fast (Oct 13, 2008)

hookguy said:


> All I learned from this post is that *"Gary" is quite possibly a d-bag* and to stay the hell out of Omega Bay.
> 
> As for your situation, I would hire a lawyer, cops like the one descibed here need a taste of their own medicine.


You are overwhelmingly correct. :brew2:


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Southern Skimmer said:


> Nassau Bay


 about 20 years ago in nassau bay i was sitting in a cross median waiting to turn left, here comes a car with thier blinker on so i pull out and guess what they wernt turning so i had to speed outta thier way, a nb cop pulls me over and gives me the 3rd degree , i was like thier left blinker was on and they didnt turn?? well that dont have to turn you shouldnt have pulled out, well i assume if your blinkers on your going to turn , was gonna write me up but then just told me to get on down the road, guess im lucky i didnt get a ticket and jail


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

They should have tasered you too. :work:


----------



## poops (Apr 15, 2006)

Southern Skimmer,

Not knowing the reasons the officer did instanter you, I'll not add any fuel to that flame, but here's some things you might consider.

If memory serves me correctly, if you show proof that you have rectified the missing license plate and repaired the faulty tail light within 10 days, the judge may dismiss those charges with a $10.00 dismissal fee each. You can check with the court clerk and she may be able to give you some direction on that, but that option is out there.

If wish to exercise your right to trial by jury, you will need to be prepared with your defense prior to court and when you are questioning the officer on the witness stand, be organized and respectful. Jury members usually respond more favorably when the defense is handled in this manner.

Good luck and hope you find a workable solution.

poops


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

*"There is a five (5) day grace period for motorists to get their inspection sticker. An inspection certificate expires on the last day of the month that is indicated on the windshield. Therefore, you have until the 5th day of the following month to have your car inspected."*

Quoted from:

http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/vi/Misc/faq/insp_faq.htm


----------



## saltwaterguy (Apr 22, 2008)

Southern Skimmer said:


> No front plate, Expired inspection, and tail light out. There is not a grace period, it is just officer discretion.


When did your inspection expire? By Texas Law you are given a 5 business day grace period.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

yea its no big deal to arrest someone for a class c ...maybe you fit the discription of a suspect...or maybe you ****** the officer off ..this is where the old saing fits in ..."You can beat the wrap but you cant beat the ride" Its not my normal practice to jail someone on a class c but I have done it before but i had my reasons why.


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

Good thing you didn't have a flat!

Seriously though, sounds bogus unless we are missing a big part of the story. It could also be that too many people are skipping out on tickets and in these tough times the funds are needed and arrresting you was a good way to insure you paid your fines. I'm bettin' that's more the case. If that is the case, you're scr ewed.


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't know if this matters, But if you were on Space Center, Only the light at Nasa Road 1 is in Nassau Bay. Did they put a space Center address on the ticket?


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Not implying anything but I believe there is more to this story. Without knowing the real reason the individual was jailed, I'm not going to speculate on who's right or wrong.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

kdubya said:


> It's a good thing Bobby is probably asleep.... :biggrin:
> 
> Kelly


Why bring me into this?? You got a problem?


----------



## capn_billl (Sep 12, 2007)

Having been in this situation myself, ... ,(20 years ago). I used to have a lead foot and drove a a new Mustang Ghia with sunroof when I was in my 20's. That thing was a cop magnet, I saw on several occasions they would even do an illegal U-turn to follow me and see if they could catch me. Anything turn signal to soon or too late and I would get the lights, followed by a long lecture and a ticket. And yes I did exceed the posted speed limit when I thought I could get by with it. They never, we'ellll, hardly ever caught me, but they knew I was speeding behind their backs and it drove them crazy trying to catch me. One sad day, (for me) they finally got something they could nail me with. You can follow some of the advice I've read so far, or you could do what I did. Every young guy wants to fight , or "fix" the system. A better plan, (much easier) plan, is to write it up to experience, I'm sure you speeded sometime you wern't caught, you admitted to EOA. Cut your losses, try to cut a deal with the clerk, (judge). Appologise for behavier, (bite tongue if you have to). Pay fines, catch up registration, (courts are short of cash right now they are real focused on revenue, especially small towns like Clear Lake). ANY actions other than this will cost you more time and money, and less time to enjoy sporty ride and afford gas. By the way I just got pulled over same behavier that you described same situation older driver. I got the fines, but no arrest. Same reaction appologise and pay fines, same result; clerk worked with me to keep tickets off of driving record, and I'm back on the road. Good Luck.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I like fishin'. :fish:


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Nassau Bay has been known to do this in the past.
I've seen it happen, I've known friends that it happened to (a couple of them deserved it...some didn't). They (NB PD) will arrest and bring you in for a citation and you can bond out to get a court date. It's legal, and they seem to prefer doing it this way to ensure people come to court. 

You do NOT have to have a warrant for the police to take this approach, but most PDs don't. Nassau Bay PD is not your typical PD.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*LMAO*

I bet she's seen that vehicle around and caught you that day! Maybe?!

It wasn't street legal so she showed you who was the boss.
That is her job.

That's about it. Look in the mirror and at your car.
That is where the problem is. You got caught.

Be glad you didn't make any stupid comments.
Sounds just like a bad day and you knew you car was illegal on the streets. Dont' blame the officer......

Have a nice day....:biggrin:


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

There might be more to the story but there also might not be. People are quick to judge just because he is younger


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

go to court.........if you are right the cop will get spanked


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Southern Skimmer said:


> I was removed from car, placed in handcuffs and put in the back of a cruiser. My car was towed to a impound lot, I was driven to the jail, checked in, changed clothes and put into a cell. I was being held for the fines I owed on the tickets I had just received. I was bailed out a few hours later for the amount of the tickets and was given a court date for later this week.


pfffft!........ sad3sm

get back with us the _next time this happens *IF*_ they use their night sticks and tazers


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Don't taze me, Bro! :mpd:


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Is your vet red?

Was the cop young and a newbie perhaps?

Did you argue with her or raise your voice in any way?

Did the cop have on those silver mirror sunglasses?


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*You must have pizzed her off*

As the old saying goes, you may beat teh rap but you can't beat the ride. Chalk it up and be happy if that is the worse thing that ever happens to you.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

slopoke said:


> I like fishin'. :fish:


 and catching! :cheers:


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

The reason you went to jail is NOT because you had no front liscence plate, its because you had four citations... right. Its very common and completely legitimate.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I wonder if auto zone carries brake lights for vette's?

I got a dewalt screw gun, I'll mount that license plate..

a


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

*No Habla!!*

You should have just said "no habla ingles" and that's all you should have said and you'd have been on your way.

Get a lawyer and if your story is as you say it is, take her down a notch. If that doesn't work, get Quannel and the Klan on your side for a little march through town.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

lordbater said:


> I wonder if auto zone carries brake lights for vette's?
> 
> I got a dewalt screw gun, I'll mount that license plate..
> 
> a


i got a level if you need it.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*???????*



fwoodwader said:


> You by chance didn't say anything under your breath about the female officer that pulled you over while she was walking back to her car to write the citation or after you handed it back to her after you signed it?


:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

was your insurance current or did you get a ticket for that too and forget to post ?


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

All that's missing is the guy with the great big popcorn picture..........


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

KingTut said:


> All that's missing is the guy with the great big popcorn picture..........


It'll show up soon, don't sweat it....

a


----------



## Southern Skimmer (Mar 11, 2007)

frank n texas said:


> Is your vet red?
> 
> Was the cop young and a newbie perhaps?
> 
> ...


Vette is white. She said she has been cop for 10 years. No raise of voice, and did not argue. I was very polite. I signed the ticket without dispute.



saltwaterguy said:


> When did your inspection expire? By Texas Law you are given a 5 business day grace period.


It was May 1st and it expired April 30th. Its up to the police officer to interpret the law, meaning they can basically do whatever they want.



CoastalOutfitters said:


> was your insurance current or did you get a ticket for that too and forget to post ?


Insurance is current.


----------



## CodyB4C (Aug 8, 2006)

Thats what you get for being young and having a fast nice car.


----------



## laguna24 (Jun 16, 2004)

Listen here MEOW!
Team Ramrod on patrol.......


----------



## Big Boggy Wader (Sep 13, 2005)

CB - I call BS on a Mustang Ghia with a sun roof a cop magnet. Just saying. 

Did the Vette get towed ?


----------



## TXcop (Aug 24, 2008)

laguna24 said:


> Listen here MEOW!
> Team Ramrod on patrol.......


watch it buddy.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

KingTut said:


> All that's missing is the guy with the great big popcorn picture..........


Sorry, I was waiting on the popcorn machine repair man.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

here's a good one..

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/s...=140069&auth=8a8c28e9da5f7cc82ee0a859d1e189b0


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

You are young, and learned a valuable lessons. Cops are jerks for the most part. Get used to it.


----------



## Southern Skimmer (Mar 11, 2007)

Big Boggy Wader said:


> CB - I call BS on a Mustang Ghia with a sun roof a cop magnet. Just saying.
> 
> Did the Vette get towed ?


Yup, the vette was towed. Had to pick it up at the wrecker lot.


----------



## saltwaterguy (Apr 22, 2008)

Southern Skimmer, the law states that there is a five day grace period for registration / inspection stickers. The LEO can not do what he/she wants if the law says not to so it.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Sounds like some people jsut have bad luck.  But most of the time there seems to be something with this type of stuff. Almost everything they arrest someone on "Cops" they have been arrested for the same/similar charge.


----------



## Southern Skimmer (Mar 11, 2007)

saltwaterguy said:


> Southern Skimmer, the law states that there is a five day grace period for registration / inspection stickers. The LEO can not do what he/she wants if the law says not to so it.


I understand that, but I was still ticketed for it.



michaelbaranowski said:


> Sounds like some people jsut have bad luck. But most of the time there seems to be something with this type of stuff. Almost everything they arrest someone on "Cops" they have been arrested for the same/similar charge.


I have never been arrested or in jail prior to this. Just a few moving violations that I did defensive driving for. Thats it.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

everyone needs to go to jail at least once...


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

jc said:


> everyone needs to go to jail at least once...


Just cause you enjoy going soooo much doesn't mean we all want to roll like that. :slimer:


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Maybe the wrecker driver was kin folk or a buddy or beau and needed some change.
It happens.


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

Did you get a tat while you were in jail ?

MO


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

jc said:


> everyone needs to go to jail at least once...


but in your case...you bring your own curtains you been there so much


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> but in your case...you bring your own curtains you been there so much


actually, I have never been to jail...

sober...


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Well, I really cannot tell you what to do from here other than to hire a lawyer, or just get your car street legal and take your medicine, but you have already taken the MOST important step and that is to be sure to post this story to a public internet forum. So you got that going for you. Which is nice.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

manintheboat said:


> Well, I really cannot tell you what to do from here other than to hire a lawyer, or just get your car street legal and take your medicine, but you have already taken the MOST important step and that is to be sure to post this story to a public internet forum. So you got that going for you. Which is nice.


ROFLMAOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

When are we going to hear the REAL story?


First of all, if you sign the citation, you have "promised to appear" and I never arrested nor heard of anyone being arrested who had signed the citation. 

Everything sounds so innocuous and innocent "I did pop the the throttle in second and jumped from 20mph to about 35mph", exhibition of acceleration, expired sticker, etc. Most departments give you a 7 day grace period on expired stickers. So yours just happened to have expired that day, the day you popped the clutch, peeled out and got pulled over.. and you don't have a front license plate. So right there you're telling us that your somewhat irresponsible in that you didn't get your license plates replaced.. you didn't get a new sticker when you knew your current one was going to expire...

And the nice police officers had you sign a citation then threw your butt in jail?

Hey amigo, it's not skin off my ***, and you tell yourself whatever you need to so that you sleep peacefully at night, but what I'm smelling isn't the innocence of youth being lost, resulting in confusion and hurt feelings, I'm smelling a large, steaming, stewing, bubbling cauldron of horsesh!t.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Barnacle Bill said:


> When are we going to hear the Real story?
> 
> Hey amigo, it's not skin off my ***, and you tell yourself whatever you need to so that you sleep peacefully at night, but what I'm smelling isn't the innocence of youth being lost, resulting in confusion and hurt feelings, I'm smelling a large, steaming, stewing, bubbling cauldron of horsesh!t.


Tell us how you really feel! :biggrin:


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Tell us how you really feel! :biggrin:


Just sayin'....


----------



## Southern Skimmer (Mar 11, 2007)

Barnacle Bill said:


> When are we going to hear the REAL story?
> 
> First of all, if you sign the citation, you have "promised to appear" and I never arrested nor heard of anyone being arrested who had signed the citation.
> 
> ...


That is the whole story. She said she pulled me over for the supposed EOA and then citied me for the no front plate, expired inspection, and taillight out. I signed the ticket, she said "ok, we are going to go ahead and take care of these tickets right now. Step out of the car, you're under arrest." Took me to jail and towed my car. I was not disrespectful, said yes ma'am and no ma'am, I was not angry, nor rude.

They found a clear eye dropper with a "brown fluid" when they searched my car. We were on our way to jail, so they called her. She asked me what it was, and at the time i honestly could not remember. She told them to "test it, ya its gotta be something." Well a few minutes I remember that it is smokeless tobacco for my E-cig. Needless to say she was not real happy when I told them to smell cause it is coffee flavored. I have never heard of Coffee flavored heroin and neither had she.

They only thing I can think is that she has seen me and the car before and maybe thought I was selling drugs? Young kid, nice car, ****ty neighborhood? I dont really know.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Just another female cop on a power trip.:smile::smile:

The male cops do that too sometimes.:biggrin:


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

What kind of neighborhood?:headknock


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

I started to read the thread, but just can't stand to anymore.Why do people put such STUPID things on 2 cool?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm all out of popcorn. Later!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Barnacle Bill said:


> When are we going to hear the REAL story?
> 
> First of all, if you sign the citation, you have "promised to appear" and I never arrested nor heard of anyone being arrested who had signed the citation.
> 
> ...





RAYSOR said:


> I started to read the thread, but just can't stand to anymore.Why do people put such STUPID things on 2 cool?


I agree 100%.


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## TXcop (Aug 24, 2008)

RAYSOR said:


> I started to read the thread, but just can't stand to anymore.Why do people put such STUPID things on 2 cool?


Because everyone knows it's fun to post about how evil the cops are when they do bad things to angels.

Dude, did they let you keep your halo in jail or put it in your property?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Someone call the cops... this thread should be arrested....:wink:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

just be glad it was not Kemah or Webster...they would just shoot you on the spot


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Here's a nice challenge.

Go request a copy of the in-car camera footage, in any format. Then, upload it to this site, or I will host it if needed.

If the stop went just as described, then all the doubters owe you an apology, in public on the forum, not by PM.

I guess that's the only way some people will believe you.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

TXcop said:


> Because everyone knows it's fun to post about how evil the cops are when they do bad things to angels.
> 
> Dude, did they let you keep your halo in jail or put it in your property?


There are many LEOs on 2Cool. I love them all and your the first to set a bad example, with your ego and all.

I request your supervisors contact info.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Gary said:


> There are many LEOs on 2Cool. I love them all and your the first to set a bad example, with your ego and all.
> 
> I request your supervisors contact info.


I'm sure he'll get right on that.

:rotfl:

and WWR was the worst cop in 2Cool history.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

You drive a 10 year old car that you say is nice and think Nassau bay is a "****** neighborhood?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

gitchesum said:


> Here's a nice challenge.
> 
> Go request a copy of the in-car camera footage, in any format. Then, upload it to this site, or I will host it if needed.
> 
> ...


That video won't do any good cause it won't show what happened before the video was started.:biggrin:


----------



## SwampMud (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I'm sure he'll get right on that.
> 
> :rotfl:
> 
> and WWR was the worst cop in 2Cool history.


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I've got enough information and I am ready to vote. Will someone start a poll please?


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> I've got enough information and I am ready to vote. Will someone start a poll please?


Here's your pole...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I'm sure he'll get right on that.
> 
> :rotfl:
> 
> and WWR was the worst cop in 2Cool history.


I'm drawing a blank on WWR. Sort of! 

However, anyone that claims to be a LEO must show ID and give the name of their super.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Barnacle Bill said:


> Here's your pole...


Up yours copper...............:biggrin:


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

Gary said:


> I'm drawing a blank on WWR. Sort of!
> 
> However, anyone that claims to be a LEO must show ID and give the name of their super.


Yea sure pal. Let me have the name of your boss and oh by the way go ahead and give me address as well..hahaha

Just because there are officers on this board does not mean they have to give you anything. These guys arent on official business...


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Gary said:


> I'm drawing a blank on WWR. Sort of!
> 
> However, anyone that claims to be a LEO must show ID and give the name of their super.


WWR was the last cop that you pulled that "I wanna know who your supervisor is" with.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=2205093&postcount=41 <<<<<<<<<<<<<<
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> Up yours copper...............:biggrin:


It's bad guys like you that give bad guys a bad name.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Gary said:


> I'm drawing a blank on WWR. Sort of!
> 
> However, anyone that claims to be a LEO must show ID and give the name of their super.


let me help you:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=224227


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> let me help you:
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=224227


:rotfl:

Originally Posted by *Gary*  
_Please give us your full name, department you work for and your supervisers contact info._

Repeat. I want this info now!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> let me help you:
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=224227


He didn't make it. Thats too bad.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Gary said:


> He didn't make it. Thats too bad.


His supervisor fired him the next day. :rotfl:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Gary said:


> He didn't make it. Thats too bad.


maybe his picture should be in this thread too:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=274039


----------



## Southern Skimmer (Mar 11, 2007)

LIVIN said:


> You drive a 10 year old car that you say is nice and think Nassau bay is a "****** neighborhood?


Your right, no such thing as a nice 10 year old car. Also, you might want to get familiar with some parts of Nassau Bay if don't think it has a ****ty area.



Gary said:


> *There are many LEOs on 2Cool*. I love them all and your the first to set a bad example, with your ego and all.
> 
> I request your supervisors contact info.


That is main reason I posted it on this website. I am not looking for sympathy, I never once asked for it. Just unfamiliar with the circumstance and looking for advise or perhaps some insight.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

flashlight said:


> Yea sure pal. Let me have the name of your boss and oh by the way go ahead and give me address as well..hahaha
> 
> Just because there are officers on this board does not mean they have to give you anything. These guys arent on official business...


Well, please explain how it works here on 2Cool. I'm sorta new here.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Gary said:


> Well, please explain how it works here on 2Cool. I'm sorta new here.


are you asking in your capacity as "official douchebag" - or just as in innocent bystander?

:rotfl:


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> are you asking in your capacity as "official douchebag" - or just as in innocent bystander?
> 
> :rotfl:


You must spread some reputation blah blah blah. Somebody help me out! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Has anyone seen this pitcher? Jus' checkin'.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> are you asking in your capacity as "official douchebag" - or just as in innocent bystander?
> 
> :rotfl:


Speak when your told to Poindexter.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

slopoke said:


> Has anyone seen this pitcher? Jus' checkin'.


Was it the shorts or boots that made ya save that pitcher,...


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

DANO said:


> Was it the shorts or boots that made ya save that pitcher,...


I think it was a package deal! It looked like Walmart parking lot at first, but Sam's is close enough! I decided that it was destined to be a classic, either way. :biggrin:


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

I live in Nassau Bay. Been here for 13 yrs. We really enjoy living here.
The speed limit is 25mph through out the city. Except for 1 street and it is 35mph. 
Nassau Bay is a Great Place to live and alot of the reason why is our PD.
Response time average last month less than 3 min. That is service.

The police and city officials here are Great in my opinion.
I wish they would write more tickets for speeding than they do.
They are always on patrol so watch your speed, sticker, etc.
Do Not roll a stop sign. Easy way to get a ticket here.
Not the place to be showing off.

If anyone speeds down our street, several people will call the police.
We have kids playing around here and people out walking dogs etc.
And do not put up with speeding on our street.
Very suprised they took you to jail.
Sorry about that, sound like more to the story.


----------



## TXcop (Aug 24, 2008)

Gary said:


> There are many LEOs on 2Cool. I love them all and your the first to set a bad example, with your ego and all.
> 
> I request your supervisors contact info.


I PMed you the info.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

slopoke said:


> Has anyone seen this pitcher? Jus' checkin'.


******* golfer?


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

slopoke said:


> I think it was a package deal! It looked like Walmart parking lot at first, but Sam's is close enough! I decided that it was destined to be a classic, either way. :biggrin:


I guess Maker's Mark goes with anything,...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

TXcop said:


> I PMed you the info.


Didn't get it bro!

Hit me again.


----------



## TXcop (Aug 24, 2008)

Keep checking Gary. It should be there.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

How do you keep an idiot in suspense?

:rotfl:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

is it supposed to rain tomorrow ?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> How do you keep an idiot in suspense?
> 
> :rotfl:


Oh man. Dude, you got me you pendejo. I owe you a taco from Taco Bell.:help:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I admit it, I got burned. LOL


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Gary said:


> Oh man. Dude, you got me you pendejo. I owe you a taco from Taco Bell.:help:





Gary said:


> I admit it, I got burned. LOL


Keep after it Gary, he'll tap out any second,...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)




----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

The fact the he WAS taken to jail is what bothered me, just becuase someone can do something doesn't make it right to do it.

I love all those that bash someone for posting a thread that they don't approve of. Don't read it. This board is for posting whatever you want to discuss(within reason of course) , again if you don't like it don't read it. You telling us that you don't like the thread is way more useless than any thread posted here.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I love a challenge!  Theres just something wrong with using burn handles. To be honest, I have never used one on 2Cool.

It's like cheating, stealing or being dishonest.

Just saying.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Did he intentionally drop the soap while incarcerated,....


----------



## Southern Skimmer (Mar 11, 2007)

deke said:


> The fact the he WAS taken to jail is what bothered me, just becuase someone can do something doesn't make it right to do it.
> 
> I love all those that bash someone for posting a thread that they don't approve of. Don't read it. This board is for posting whatever you want to discuss(within reason of course) , again if you don't like it don't read it. You telling us that you don't like the thread is way more useless than any thread posted here.


Thanks man. I couldn't agree more. Them posting that **** just keeps the thread at the top for more people to see, so I cant complain too much.


----------



## CodyB4C (Aug 8, 2006)

deke said:


> The fact the he WAS taken to jail is what bothered me, just becuase someone can do something doesn't make it right to do it.
> 
> I love all those that bash someone for posting a thread that they don't approve of. Don't read it. This board is for posting whatever you want to discuss(within reason of course) , again if you don't like it don't read it. You telling us that you don't like the thread is way more useless than any thread posted here.


Agreed


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Gary said:


> I love a challenge!  Theres just something wrong with using burn handles. To be honest, I have never used one on 2Cool.
> 
> It's like cheating, stealing or being dishonest.
> 
> Just saying.


so - who are you accusing of using a burn handle?


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

What is this thread about? Somewhere I got lost, 18 pages...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Duke, sounds like a bad deal to me

I got pulled over last week for speeding early early am headed to catch a few bass in Danbury, got off with a warning cause I had my fishing poles in the cab of my truck. The nice officer liikes to fish!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> so - who are you accusing of using a burn handle?


A troll.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Bobby made me do it. :biggrin:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Gary said:


> A troll.


do we have a "yawn" smiley?


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Gary said:


> I love a challenge!  Theres just something wrong with using burn handles. To be honest, I have never used one on 2Cool.
> 
> It's like cheating, stealing or being dishonest.
> 
> Just saying.





speckle-catcher said:


> so - who are you accusing of using a burn handle?


found a pic of Gary:biggrin:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Huh?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

It's all Gary's fault.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

*WHO DAT ?*


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

hhahahahahaaahahahaaa


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Pretty cool being popular.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

who told you that?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

What?


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Happy Birthday Gary !!






Kelly


----------



## Fathead (Aug 11, 2005)

bill said:


> just be glad it was not Webster...they would just shoot* at *you on the spot


Fixed.

And green to s-c for the avatar.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Just got back from vacation and am going to bed. So didn't read all this. Can't wait to read it all.

However, people are arrested every single day for violations such as no front LP or rolling a stop sign. I know of a woman one time who was arrested for unnecessary use of the horn. 

There's usually a reason for everything.

Sorry.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)




----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

DANO said:


> Did he intentionally drop the soap while incarcerated,....


that's what i was thinkin......he's not p!ssed off 'bout the cop, he's p!ssed off he fell asleep on his belly and woke up sore!!!


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Don't get yer britches in a twist. You post on the internet then you open yourself up to speculation, agreement, chastising, berating, etc. Some folks will agree, some folks will disagree and every yahoo with an opinion, intelligent or ignorant, will chime in like a doorbell at a $2 whorehouse.

Just remember it's all (or at least mostly) in fun. Don't take this internet thing too seriously, as my daddy said after I swallowed a penny when I was a kid, "It will pass soon enough"...

Just remember that every time someone on the internet posts something that ****** someone else off, a bunny rabbit dies and an angel loses its wings...

Now, for your enjoyment...





































Check out the license plate:


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Brete said:


> mine didn't......


Mine didnt either, but after buying it I ordered a bracket kit.

i can chime in here, I have been put in handcuffs for no front license place and a expired sticker. I was 17 and me and the arresting officer DID NOT see eye to eye. My mouth has got me in a lot of trouble in the past. Think god I grew up, got my corvette 02 and have not got one ticket. Been pulled over, But yes sir, no sir, sorry sir, goes a long way. Even if I wasnt in the wrong.


----------



## goinpostal3 (Jul 2, 2004)

Whether it is legal to arrest for minor traffic violations or not... To me it sounds like a few laws need to be re-written. 

What really stinks in my opinion is that you have a young man that is going to have an arrest record following him around, that potential employers will see for years to come. Each time he applies to a job or someone checks his background, it shows that he was arrested for......... a tail light, inspection sticker and a front license plate? If someone doesn't pay attention to the background check details, it could cost him a good job!

Come on... If he signed the citation it should have been done. If he hadn't then that's different (giving the benefit of the doubt on completeness of the story).


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*LMAO*

Come on. Flamingly jumpin on your corvette when you know it's not street legal is just being a moron. 3 violations Where did my mirror go?!

Play on.....:headknock



goinpostal3 said:


> Whether it is legal to arrest for minor traffic violations or not... To me it sounds like a few laws need to be re-written.
> 
> What really stinks in my opinion is that you have a young man that is going to have an arrest record following him around, that potential employers will see for years to come. Each time he applies to a job or someone checks his background, it shows that he was arrested for......... a tail light, inspection sticker and a front license plate? If someone doesn't pay attention to the background check details, it could cost him a good job!
> 
> Come on... If he signed the citation it should have been done. If he hadn't then that's different (giving the benefit of the doubt on completeness of the story).


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

goinpostal3 said:


> Whether it is legal to arrest for minor traffic violations or not... To me it sounds like a few laws need to be re-written.
> 
> What really stinks in my opinion is that you have a young man that is going to have an arrest record following him around, that potential employers will see for years to come. Each time he applies to a job or someone checks his background, it shows that he was arrested for......... a tail light, inspection sticker and a front license plate? If someone doesn't pay attention to the background check details, it could cost him a good job!
> 
> Come on... If he signed the citation it should have been done. If he hadn't then that's different (giving the benefit of the doubt on completeness of the story).


Class C arrests don't go on your record.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Sounds to me like the cop was trying to teach you a lesson in vehicular maintenance.... dosent appear that you leaned anything...


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

If it happened to me, I'd buy all the donuts in the immediate area.


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

I just hope you didnt get a tear drop tattoo while you were locked up


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

I have read this entire thread and decided to step on out there. Well I believe 98% of all COPS are somewhat hypocritical. I also believe that people who are always skeptical and question the truth are the biggest liars that I have ever come in contact with. Maybe its there own guilty feelings coming to the surface. Likewise most of the people I have met who tend to believe everything are very truthful. I also hate the racket that cops have going on, on Nasa road all jockeying to write a ticket for 4 miles per hour over the speed limit. Let me also guess that all you cops out there will say as my friends who are cops do (I dont do that) which leads me to believe all of you do that if you all did not then it would not happen. Just so you know DO NOT DRIVE DOWN NASA ROAD UNLESS YOU HAVE YOUR STUFF INLINE. SEABROOK,LAKEVIEW,NASSAU BAY,EL LAGO KEMAH, AND list gos on.

Nothing against cops your all just hypocrits thats all...jus sayin


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

I think all cops are dumb. Especially the cops on 2Cool... And all cops that are hypocrites are dumber.. especially the already pretty dumb 2Cool hypocrite cops...


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

yea, ******* nassau bay cops **** me off...


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

I can't stand driving through Nassau Bay... I try to avoid it every day....


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

Barnacle Bill said:


> I think all cops are dumb. Especially the cops on 2Cool... And all cops that are hypocrites are dumber.. especially the already pretty dumb 2Cool hypocrite cops...


I find it interesting that you do not find yourself in the 2% who are not hypocrites? jus sayin:headknock


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Barnacle Bill said:


> I can't stand driving through Nassau Bay... I try to avoid it every day....


Busy day?


----------



## michaels (Oct 11, 2007)

A friend just purchsed a 2009 Infinity No front plate bracket and recieved only on plate in the mail----sounds like you ran into a Uniformed pickpocket like the ones in Aransas Pass


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

ST.SIMONS said:


> I find it interesting that you do not find yourself in the 2% who are not hypocrites? jus sayin:headknock


I'm retired amigo and I wasn't much of a hypocrite. I sped when I was on duty, I sped off duty, I've received 3 speeding tickets in my life... big whoop.. never cried or whined about it.... But off duty is different from on duty... On duty it was my job to enforce the laws and ordinances. I was required by law to enforce the law. Off duty was off duty... I peed in the woods, ran with scissors, sped from time to time, rolled through a few thousand stop signs, walked under ladders, etc...

So, if the issue of being a hypocrite is that on duty I broke the traffic laws, then that is incorrect. State law allowed me to break the traffic laws anytime on duty and moreover, I was REQUIRED to under given circumstances. The police department narrowed the scope to such things as Code 1, Code 2, Code 3 and further defined the offenses under which I could use a respective Code. So therefore I was not a hypocrite since state law defined how I performed my duties.

Now, if breaking the law_* off duty*_ made me a hypocrite, then every Pepsi employee that drinks Coca Cola off duty is a hypocrite... Every person who works at Wal Mart and shops at Target is a hypocrite.... Every person who works at Johnson and Johnson yet used Budreaux's butt paste is a hypocrite....

But, I gave up long ago trying to deal with other folk's sour grapes... If you have a problem with the cops, join the police department and try to change it from the inside.... or run for council... or mayor... or join Texas Commission on Law Enforcement Officers and Education and change the conditions or rules at that level.. Or run for state rep and try to change it.. or go to a meeting at your local police department and take a ride along with an officer so maybe you can get educated a bit on the practices and if you still disagree, form a citizen committee and call a meeting with you local police chief or Sheriff... But under NO circumstances should you stand between a dog and a fire hrdrant!! EVER!


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

Barnacle Bill said:


> I'm retired amigo and I wasn't much of a hypocrite. I sped when I was on duty, I sped off duty, I've received 3 speeding tickets in my life... big whoop.. never cried or whined about it.... But off duty is different from on duty... On duty it was my job to enforce the laws and ordinances. I was required by law to enforce the law. Off duty was off duty... I peed in the woods, ran with scissors, sped from time to time, rolled through a few thousand stop signs, walked under ladders, etc...
> 
> So, if the issue of being a hypocrite is that on duty I broke the traffic laws, then that is incorrect. State law allowed me to break the traffic laws anytime on duty and moreover, I was REQUIRED to under given circumstances. The police department narrowed the scope to such things as Code 1, Code 2, Code 3 and further defined the offenses under which I could use a respective Code. So therefore I was not a hypocrite since state law defined how I performed my duties.
> 
> ...


Well said!! And I am a ****** not an amigo. :rotfl: By the way doing all of the above would take effort!!! You make some great points thanks!!:texasflag


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Southern Skimmer said:


> That is the whole story. She said she pulled me over for the supposed EOA and then citied me for the no front plate, expired inspection, and taillight out. I signed the ticket, she said "ok, we are going to go ahead and take care of these tickets right now. Step out of the car, you're under arrest." Took me to jail and towed my car. I was not disrespectful, said yes ma'am and no ma'am, I was not angry, nor rude.
> 
> *They found a clear eye dropper with a "brown fluid" when they searched my car.* We were on our way to jail, so they called her. She asked me what it was, and at the time i honestly could not remember. She told them to "test it, ya its gotta be something." Well a few minutes I remember that it is smokeless tobacco for my E-cig. Needless to say she was not real happy when I told them to smell cause it is coffee flavored. I have never heard of Coffee flavored heroin and neither had she.
> 
> They only thing I can think is that she has seen me and the car before and *maybe thought I was selling drugs? Young kid, nice car, ****ty neighborhood? I dont really know.*


it is painfully obvious the reason they arrested you was to search your vehicle... taxpayer money at wk


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Barnacle Bill said:


> I'm retired amigo and I wasn't much of a hypocrite. I sped when I was on duty, I sped off duty, I've received 3 speeding tickets in my life... big whoop.. never cried or whined about it.... But off duty is different from on duty... On duty it was my job to enforce the laws and ordinances. I was required by law to enforce the law. Off duty was off duty... I peed in the woods, ran with scissors, sped from time to time, rolled through a few thousand stop signs, walked under ladders, etc...
> 
> So, if the issue of being a hypocrite is that on duty I broke the traffic laws, then that is incorrect. *State law allowed me to break the traffic laws anytime on duty *
> Thats BS and you know it.
> ...


Retired???


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Barnacle Bill said:


> I can't stand driving through Nassau Bay... I try to avoid it every day....


Thats for sure since you don't live anywhere close to it.:rotfl:


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Retired???


Well, they send me a check twice a month... LOL

It ain't b.s. State law does state that a peace officer, on duty, can violate traffic law. :doowapsta


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Thats for sure since you don't live anywhere close to it.:rotfl:


Yeah, makes it easier to avoid it most days.. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :work::work::work:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Barnacle Bill said:


> Well, they send me a check twice a month... LOL
> 
> It ain't b.s. State law does state that a peace officer, on duty, can violate traffic law. :doowapsta


Only if he or she is on a call. Otherwise he or she has to obey the traffic laws the same as anyone else does.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Bobby said:


> Retired???


Greenie for Bobby!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Barnacle Bill said:


> *Well, they send me a check twice a month..*. LOL
> 
> It ain't b.s. State law does state that a peace officer, on duty, can violate traffic law. :doowapsta


I thought that was for medical reasons.:rotfl:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Sir Psycho Sexy????? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

long, long, long, long time ago
Before the wind, before the snow
Lived a man, lived a man I know
Lived a freak of nature named Sir Psycho

Sir Psycho Sexy that is me
Sometimes I find I need to scream

He's a freak of nature
But we love him so
He's a freak of nature
But we let him go

I got stopped by a lady cop
In my automobile
She said get out and spead your legs
And then she tried to cop a feel
That cop she was all dressed in blue
Was she pretty? Boy I'm tellin' you

Sir Psycho Sexy that is me
Sometimes I find I need to scream

He's a freak of nature
But we love him so
He's a freak of nature
But we let him go


- Red Hot Chile Peppers


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Only if he or she is on a call. Otherwise he or she has to obey the traffic laws the same as anyone else does.


The respective law enforcement department stipulates the various "Codes" of when and where the officer can violate traffic laws.

Sec. 546.001. PERMISSIBLE CONDUCT. In operating an authorized emergency vehicle the operator may:
(1) park or stand, irrespective of another provision of this subtitle;
(2) proceed past a red or stop signal or stop sign, after slowing as necessary for safe operation;
(3) exceed a maximum speed limit, except as provided by an ordinance adopted under Section 545.365, as long as the operator does not endanger life or property; and
(4) disregard a regulation governing the direction of movement or turning in specified directions.

Acts 1995, 74th Leg., ch. 165, Sec. 1, eff. Sept. 1, 1995. 

Sec. 546.002. WHEN CONDUCT PERMISSIBLE. (a) In this section, "police escort" means facilitating the movement of a funeral, oversized or hazardous load, or other traffic disruption for public safety purposes by a peace officer described by Articles 2.12(1)-(4), (8), and (22), Code of Criminal Procedure. 
(b) Section 546.001 applies only when the operator is:
(1) responding  to an emergency call;
(2) pursuing an actual or suspected violator of the law;
(3) responding to but not returning from a fire alarm;
(4) directing or diverting traffic for public safety purposes; or
(5) conducting a police escort.

Acts 1995, 74th Leg., ch. 165, Sec. 1, eff. Sept. 1, 1995. Amended by Acts 2003, 78th Leg., ch. 66, Sec. 1, eff. May 16, 2003. 
Amended by: 
Acts 2005, 79th Leg., Ch. 834, Sec. 1, eff. June 17, 2005.

Sec. 546.003. AUDIBLE OR VISUAL SIGNALS REQUIRED. Except as provided by Section 546.004, the operator of an authorized emergency vehicle engaging in conduct permitted by Section 546.001 shall use, at the discretion of the operator in accordance with policies of the department or the local government that employs the operator, audible or visual signals that meet the pertinent requirements of Sections 547.305 and 547.702. 

Acts 1995, 74th Leg., ch. 165, Sec. 1, eff. Sept. 1, 1995.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Barnacle Bill said:


> Negative. The respective law enforcement department stipulates the various "Codes" of when and where the officer can violate traffic laws. According to the state law, a law enforcement officer can do it at anytime as long as he does so with due regard for public safety.


If he or she is on a call. Not if they are going to the donut shop for lunch.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> If he or she is on a call. Not if they are going to the donut shop for lunch.


Ah, gotcha.. Agreed.... But going to the doughnut shop is usually Code 3... :cop::cop::cop::cop:


----------



## SwampMud (Aug 18, 2009)

Is this thread ever going to end. Seems like its the same people posting up trying to get in last word. Its like the Sopranos its over let it go


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

SwampMud said:


> Is this thread ever going to end. Seems like its the same people posting up trying to get in last word. Its like the Sopranos its over let it go


You just posted on it. Don't read it if you don't like it.


----------



## SwampMud (Aug 18, 2009)

Bobby said:


> You just posted on it. Don't read it if you don't like it.


Thanks for your input Boobi


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

SwampMud said:


> Thanks for your input Boobi


32 and still can't spell.


----------



## SwampMud (Aug 18, 2009)

Bobby said:


> 32 and still can't spell.


 Bobby you need to log off Wheel of Fortune is coming on


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

SwampMud said:


> Bobby you need to log off Wheel of Fortune is coming on


Even at 32 your not old enough to be telling me what to do.


----------



## SwampMud (Aug 18, 2009)

Bobby said:


> Even at 32 your not old enough to be telling me what to do.


Bobby someone needs to put you in a home


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

SwampMud said:


> Bobby someone needs to put you in a home


You want my address? Lets see if you can do it.


----------



## SwampMud (Aug 18, 2009)

Bobby said:


> You want my address? Lets see if you can do it.


 Is this you Bobby


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I'd like to thank Bobby for his input. :fish:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow! how did Bobby get into this? he must be an old fart..


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Cool Hand said:


> Wow! how did Bobby get into this? he must be an old fart..


I am


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Charter member of the club. :biggrin:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

SwampMud said:


> Is this you Bobby


No
This is


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Bobby said:


> I am


What did you do? these guys are all over you.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Cool Hand said:


> What did you do? these guys are all over you.


They just love me. LOL


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Bobby said:


> They just love me. LOL


oh


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

You must be the token blue hair.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Cool Hand said:


> You must be the token blue hair.


Curmudgeon, or Phart. Get it right.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

slopoke said:


> Curmudgeon, or Phart. Get it right.


I don't know him to be calling him a curmudgeon.......


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Cool Hand said:


> I don't know him to be calling him a curmudgeon.......


you don't really have to - just do it.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Why do I keep coming back to this thread?
Why? Why?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

'Cause all tha cool people are here? hwell:


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

slopoke said:


> 'Cause all tha cool people are here? hwell:


Perhaps, but even the coolest of us live in your coolness shadow!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Huh?


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

slopoke said:


> Huh?


You are the Danny Zuko, the Tony Manero...the Han Solo.... the Chuck Norris of cool....


----------

